# FS: central and south american cichlids



## brezilian

PRICE DROPS
hello decided i would restart my thread as i just didnt like my old one. 
for sale
6.5 inch male festae x flowerhorn $20
8 inch female jag $25
6.5 inch female rose queen $35
take all for $70
to contact me email me at [email protected], pm me or text me at 778-200-4374
cheers, brez.


----------



## macframalama

you sir are a very confusing young man 

why are you dumping all this good stuff again??


----------



## brezilian

bump rose queen is currently fading/peeling


----------



## brezilian

price drop on green severum as the rose queen was beating it up


----------



## brezilian

finally got some pics


----------



## brezilian

i might be holding on to the fh's any last offers


----------



## amphilophuschris

haha taking macs advice hey


----------



## macframalama

its real talk lol, the 2 he has are ballin fish and i think he may have a 3rd kaamfa


----------



## Elle

Is your rose queen a male or female?


----------



## brezilian

the rose queen is female


----------



## brezilian

i also have a 8-9 inch female jaguar cichlid for 30$


----------



## brezilian

jag is actually 10 inches


----------



## macframalama

ignore him people he has gone crazy lol


----------



## brezilian

not quite mac but im very close to it.lol


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

the rose queen is nearly done fading


----------



## brezilian

bump all available


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

Bump it up


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

Bump it up


----------



## macframalama

still nothing hey brez, free bump homie...

bring em here i'll buy em lol..


----------



## brezilian

Lol I will when I can


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

bumb it up


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

severum is free


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

bumpity bump


----------



## mrbob

that's to bad the severum died did he get beat up to badly?


----------



## brezilian

ya and nobody offered to take him on time


----------



## mrbob

Thats sad i'll find a friend for mine soon Thanks anyway !


----------



## macframalama

talk to immus he has a few he is selling off


mrbob said:


> Thats sad i'll find a friend for mine soon Thanks anyway !


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## gsneufeld

I'll take the poor little green sev if nobody else is offering... I think it'll look great in the SA community tank im planning


----------



## gsneufeld

Oh, never mind I just read he died... sorry to hear that. About the Festae cross, are you sure of the parentage? I've been looking for a nice Festivum


----------



## aquafunlover

Have a pic of the Jaguar? I have yet to find another cichlid that can be housed with my GT, he's a meannie. Thinking this may be the one. Most recently tried a fire mouth, no cigar.


----------



## brezilian

here are some pictures sorry about the quality i only have my camera phone right now. and @ gsneufeld im not 100% sure but thats what everybody seems to think it is when i ask, although i have 1 or 2 people suggest its a trimac cross.


----------



## gsneufeld

Cool... well if nobody takes him in the next week, I'll take him when I get paid?


----------



## brezilian

more pictures


----------



## macframalama

looking good brezzy boy, free bump for you sir...

remember stay in school, say no to drugs lol


----------



## brezilian

lol will do mac. bump it up


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## aquafunlover

Is the Jag in the pics? I don't see it. Still debating on it  Think it will hold it's own against my Green Terror? Nobody seems to be house able with him.


----------



## macframalama

yeah brez you and phoenix work it out and start building some hybrids, what is your largest female? aside from the jag , sex your fish and tell phoenix he wants a something to breed with his bb, you have half the sa cichlids in vancouver area lol... you guys gotta be able to figure out SOMETHING lol


----------



## aquafunlover

Brez,
I'll take the Jag as soon as I get rid of this damn Pacu! LOL


----------



## brezilian

let me know when the pacu is gone lol


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

bumpity bump'n it up


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## brezilian

bump it up


----------



## macframalama

brez, your standard bump it up is stale buddy ... need something new that pops lol

free bump..


----------



## brezilian

lol yes i do


----------



## brezilian

bump uppy... jag died


----------



## brezilian

bumpnam style


----------



## brezilian

anyone want em


----------



## brezilian

bumping it up boyz


----------



## brezilian

come on guys make an offer on these beuties


----------



## sunshine_1965

I tried and you were not able to do the deal. I wasted to much time. I was willing to come to your place and pick up. Your comment to me was I cannot my parents are away. Hard to deal with when you are not to serious. Good luck anyways.


----------



## brezilian

well sorry theyre stuck in new york during the hurricane and my grandparents refuse to let strangers come get my fish


----------



## sunshine_1965

Your loss. Maybe you should close your ads until you can actually sell them. If nobody can pick anything up until your parents get home then why waste there time. Like you did mine.


----------



## macframalama

dude he is a kid , 14 at that, if anything good for you brez because you have enough smarts not to allow strangers in your house, and your following your parents guidelines for safety when there not home... IMO *not cool sunshine* pooping on a kid

and besides from what i can gather about the whole thing is thiss guy is trying to close down shop to buy himself a pooch..if you cant wait til its gonna work out then move on but crapping on him for sticking to what his parents asked is 100 times more important than a fish deal.

in addition brezzy boy is like my long lost lil weirdo brother on here so its my job not to have grown folks smack talking.. either wait til it works or move on , *zip the lip.. *


sunshine_1965 said:


> Your loss. Maybe you should close your ads until you can actually sell them. If nobody can pick anything up until your parents get home then why waste there time. Like you did mine.


----------



## brezilian

close thread


----------

